# Introductions with Cheddars and Provolone.



## reessm01 (Jul 24, 2007)

Cheddars my older male (approx a year old or so) adopted. 

Provolone my young 3 month old, bought from a breeder.

As of right now I have Cheddars in his big ferret cage and Provolone in an aquarium (which I hate... I have to clean it WAY more regularly than the cage and that I feel bad for my little man). Both sit side by side. 

From time to time I can see Cheddar watching Provolone go about his day. Provlone is the most intreseting little guy. I rearrange his cage and he'll put it back the way it was and the way he likes it. Very intresting!

I had the two meet in a bath tub. The first few days they weren't too bad, then Cheddars bit Provy in the back . So that did indicate descretion. Today I had them out again, for a longer time while I cleaned Provolone's tank and they seemed to get along just fine. I'm still leery. This first week progress is showing, next week they will be switching cages so they are forced to smell each other. 

I hope Cheddars will accept Provolone. Provolone seems receptive of Cheddars, but I think Cheddars is making adjustments and is not quite sure of what to think of Provy.


----------



## reessm01 (Jul 24, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

picasso gave mozart a horrid bite on the face one of the first times i fed them together. picasso had a noodle she was eating and mozart thought she could just steal it and picasso did not want anything to do with that. mozart bled from a bite wound on her jaw by her cheek, and from a split lower eyelid. after the blood was cleaned off and mozart calmed down, it wasn't so bad so i neosporined the cheek injury and gave them some time alone.

basically, after that, they got along fine. picasso is accepting as long as mozart knows who is in charge. the general rule is "no blood no foul" but i started over with much longer and elaborate intros and now they get along great, even with blood in the beginning. i'd take as long as you feel is necessary to get them on even grounds. switch cages for a night so they get used to eachother's smells. neutralize smells with vanilla extract all over their favorite personal belongings and their own bodies. clean thoroughly. and give them plenty of time. i messed up by not switching towels, i think, the day i put mozart in picasso's cage, and picasso knew that it was still "her" home and who the **** is this new kid stealing my freakin' noodle? most intros go over smoothly, i wouldn't worry about it too much, just *time time time*.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

hahaha we both name our rats after types of cheese!!! My rats with cheese names are Swiss, Cheese, and Nacho...lol


----------



## reessm01 (Jul 24, 2007)

lol thats hilarious! mmmm mmm good cheesyness

OnlyOno

Thanks for responding. I wanted to hear others stories and experiences with this. I was thinking about swapping spots for a day, sucks for cheddar because the aquarium is too small for him but i think it'll do him some good. I think I'll try that!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I've heard (never had to do this myself) that you can give them both a good bath & dad them both with something smeely like cologne to hide their natural musk... this removed their scent which marks their territory.

I would also clean the cage you plan to house them both in very thoroughly with a scented cleaner as well. This will remove the scent that it was already marked with.

Just a thought

As for the long term you will probably have to have one or both males fixed since even brothers (littermates) have been known to get testy toward one another as they mature... especially when there is a female in the house.

From my experience, same sex pairs F/F or pairing M/F with one or both fixed work better than M/M

Good luck


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

um, that whole thing about scdented lenser and stong cologne sounds bad to me.....rats have sensitive lungs, if the stuff kills u to breathe, why would the rats want to breath it???


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I didn't say "strong" cologne... however I did leave out part of what I had meant to write along with the suggestion of cologne (my bad, brain rolls faster than finger tap keys) 

Vanilla is a natural product that smells good & it is safe to ingest & as for the colognes I should add that you should use the ones that are popular today, non-toxic, made from natural scents & ingredients. I figured common sense would suggest this type of product over using something like Aqua Velva or the like. 

Also... when you clean stuff, don't you rinse? 

You're jumping to negative conclusions... I didn't suggest poisoning the little guys with toxic fumes.


----------



## RatCrazy (Jul 29, 2007)

If you are going to dab them with anything it is best to use vanilla extract as it is all natural. Also it is not necessarily true that you will have to have them neutered I have four boys (unaltered in one cage and three boys (unaltered) in another. I have never had to neuter a male rat. As far as cleaning the cage with something smelly i don't think that is nessecary unless you are not cleaning the cages with really hot water.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

A regular scrub down for the new cage is all thats required, to remove scent not mask it. I have done the vanilla intro's and the non-scented intro's...there was very little difference. Rats _know _when the other rat is not of their colony. Males will live together no problem just go slow during intro's. And there's no guarantee when a male will get hormonally aggressive, you just take your chances.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Neutering helps, also...


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I've had no more luck with vanilla then I have without it. The most luck I've had is with an inch of water in the bathtub. Most often, they are trying to stay out of the water (plastic baskets and Tupperware containers turned over for them to climb on is needed), that they bond. The slower you go, the longer intros go, the better. I like to stretch them over a good 2-3 weeks or more.

I think we are confused on the cologne, A1APassion... I don't think *I* would want to ever use it... That stuff gives me (someone with lung damage) serious problems with the strong scent (even the "weaker" ones) and the alcohol, etc.

I've intro'ed many boys together with success and failures (just 2, actually, and it involved the same rat). With boys, you just don't know I hear neuters also work wonders for *most* boys. We will be getting all our boys neutered (1 already is).

Was the bite a bad one? The rule of intros: No blood, no foul. There WILL be skirmishs 99% of the time, as they try and figure out who ranks where. As long as the fights aren't nasty, there's no worries.


----------

